# Flight Nurse



## evansfsc (8 Feb 2005)

I was wondering if anyone out there knew anything about Flight Nursing?  What they do?  Difficulty/competition to get in?  Any info at all would be vary helpful!

Thanks

Sandi


----------



## Armymedic (8 Feb 2005)

Its rather simple to become qualified, a bit more difficult to do it as your job...

1. Become a Nursing Officer,
2. Request, go on, and complete Air Medevac course,
3. Posted to Trenton, where Air medevac Sqn is.

The military flight nurse is slightly different to a civilian one. We don't usually have nurses fly in helo to pickup pers form 1st line resources (like STARS or MEDFLIGHT). In the military role, pers on board are either Med Techs, PA or MO's. Flight nurses tend to be on the strategic Airmedevac (hence the Sqn) from overseas role 2 or 3 facilities, back to Canada.

This is one of many roles a CF nurse can undertake, and usually only do for about 2 yrs.

Similar Thread:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/25799/post-155293.html#msg155293

Airmedevac Course:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22505/post-120952.html#msg120952


----------



## evansfsc (9 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the info.

I am already a Nurse in the military.  (I am in the RNEP program, upgrading to my degree)

I am very interested in Flight Nursing, but didn't realize it was only af 2 year go.  I thought you you make a career out of it.  

Sandi


----------



## Zoomie (9 Feb 2005)

Sandi - we have RN's that fly with the Buff's and Cormorants out here in Comox.  The nurse and MedA go along with the SARTechs and assist in Medevacs of victims off cruise ships and out of austere towns/villages.  This job is not a full time tasking - as the nurse is attached to the MIR and conducts her primary job there.


----------



## Armymedic (9 Feb 2005)

As I described it, its a posting (in Trenton), more then likely you have opportunities like what Zoomie describes dependant where you are...


----------



## medicineman (4 Mar 2005)

Essentially, you need to be posted to an Air Force base that has hard flight medical positions - Trenton, Winnipeg, Bagotville, Comox, Cold Lake, North Bay and such.  In fact, at the time I did my medevac course, , if you were not fit to fly (as crew), you weren't supposed to be posted to one of those Wings   Trenton is just one place, but crews can come from anywhere to meet a need - Trenton just happens to have alot of the aircraft used.

MM


----------



## MedTech 711 (18 Mar 2005)

Check the 8 Wing website-  I think they do a job breakdown. 

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/8wing/squadron/squadron_e.asp 

Also check Seneca College's website-  They run the civilian equivilant course through distance education.

http://www.senecac.on.ca/parttime/main.html     - Under Health Sciences  Aeromedical


----------

